# membership pack



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my pack through today.Excellent magazine and stickers but where's my metal badge for my tailgate?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The metal badges are available in the club shop:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... p?cPath=24

They are not actually part of the club welcome pack.

Nick


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Nem said:


> The metal badges are available in the club shop:
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... p?cPath=24
> 
> ...


What??? what a swizz!! [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------

